# Favorite Car



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

Skyline GT-R fo sho.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Any Supra, preferably manual and Twin Turbo.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Multiple pics*

Always been a fan of the Lotus Esprit. I have many favorite cars depending on the category (i.e. looks, power, handling). Other pics off the top of my head include the R32, mkiv Supra, and E36 ///M.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

AUDI


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

Hmmm I want a GT-40, or the Special Edition Carrera off the movie Bad Boys.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Favorite five, in order:

1. BMW M3, preferably with a few Dinan goodies
2. Porsche 911 GT2
3. AMG CLK55
4. Audi S4

Some call me crazy for putting an M3 over a 911, but I am absolutely and completely in love with the M3. It is my absolute dream car - great handling, incredibly beautiful, and obscenely fast.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

mine would have to be the gtr r34, followed by the 300zx twin turbo and then the m3.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes, I too think that the R34 is a beauiful car, I think they even use those cars as police cars in Japan or somewhere over in the east. Next up I would have to go for the 3kGT Vr-4.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Audi RS4


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Skyline
MB 500SL(AMG ok, too)
240SX/Silvia
300ZX/Fairlady Z
B15 SE-R
Lancer EVO
Protege5

in no particular order


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

Aston Martin Vanquish


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

R34, I seen this vid of a twin turbo and OMG....amazing!
Silvia
Bluebird Atessa
Lancer Evo VII
Galant Vr-4
S4
BMW M3


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i feel bad saying this cause i love my 200sx but ill have to go 
with the Buggatti EB 110!! sweet ass ride just wish i had $750,000.00!!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Any new Audi, except S8, and all new Benz. I like cars I can OWN one day without being Gates.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

1969 VW Bug, RX3, RX7, old Starlet/Tercel, Corolla 1.8 SR5, B13 and the best one is one that is paid off!!


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

good old e30 m3.


----------

